# 1976 gilson 8 hp



## '76 gilson (Dec 16, 2021)

im looking for a shift linkage, and bracket. mounts to transmission, controls
fwd / rev .
i have a pic from this forum,and wondered if this part is available ?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF 76 gilson. There is a member named Pete that has pretty much "anything" Gilson. Try his web site to get in touch with him, he is a great resource.
The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop, & Tillers Too


----------

